

How To Create Deep Customer Loyalty - jyellin
http://blogs.bnet.com/salesmachine/?p=4891&tag=nl.e808

======
hop
The site's "mobile optimized" version awesomely prevents iPhones from reading
it. Here's the cached version.

[http://74.125.155.132/search?oe=UTF-8&hl=en&q=cache%...](http://74.125.155.132/search?oe=UTF-8&hl=en&q=cache%3AoS0ZsJvS9D8J%3Ablogs.bnet.com%2Fsalesmachine%2F%3Fp%3D4891)

------
jyellin
Turn customers into partners....The art of selling is allowing your customer
to feel like you ARE NOT selling and instead partnering for the common cause
of whatever it is that you are developing.....

